

Was Silicon Valley in the 1990s a hotbed of entrepreneurship? No. - cwan
http://www.economist.com/blogs/freeexchange/2011/06/entrepreneurship?fsrc=rss

======
Uhhrrr
Actual paper cited (<http://ftp.iza.org/dp5726.pdf>) is referring to Silicon
Valley in the _late_ 90's, during a very tight labor market.

